# Hello from Prescot, England



## olliebeak

Hi my name is Olliebeak and I live in Prescot, nr Liverpool, England. I'm a retired mother of 3 adult children and grandmother to 5 gorgeous grandkids. I also have a variety of nieces, nephews and their various offspring that I knit gifts for on a regular basis - especially in the lead-up to Christmas !

My other hobbies are watching English Soap Operas on TV, reading my Kindle, listening to music (especially folk/rock) and working part-time in a Christian Charity Shop.

I'm looking forward to getting to know people on this forum/site and perhaps to share some of my knitting/crochet experiences.

Thanks for letting me join :-D.


----------



## Clions

Hi and welcome from Pontiac/Detroit, MI (USA).


----------



## maureenb

Welcome to the forum from Pennsylvania!


----------



## Nancie E

Hi and welcome from Calgary, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## MissNettie

Welcome to a great group! Hope to hear some of your experiences soon. Also, we love pictures of your work, or your grandchildren, or whatever. It is grand to sit here and feel like I am traveling to all different countries and visiting with all interesting people. Hope you enjoy it, too.


----------



## NanaMc

Welcome from Alabama! USA


----------



## Jstitches

Hi from Iowa, USA. I think you are going to love this site. It is informative, funny and tantalizing with beautiful pictures that members have made. So good to hear from you.


----------



## nittineedles

Welcome from Vancouver Island, Canada.


----------



## jojo111

Hi olliebeak, and welcome from across the Pond in West Springfield, Massachusetts. Glad to have you!


----------



## TammyK

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## loubroy

Welcome to the KP family from South Carolina, USA,


----------



## soccerballetmom

MissNettie said:


> Welcome to a great group! Hope to hear some of your experiences soon. Also, we love pictures of your work, or your grandchildren, or whatever. It is grand to sit here and feel like I am traveling to all different countries and visiting with all interesting people. Hope you enjoy it, too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Welcome from Northern Virginia, USA! This is a wonderful forum, I've learned so mush here. It can be very addictive; sometimes I sit down planning to read a few posts and before I know it, it's been hours!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear

Hi there, welcome from the land down under - Australia.


----------



## martina

Welcome from Lancashire.


----------



## run4fittness

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Jimmy'swife

Welcome to KP


----------



## Neeterbug

Welcome from sunny and beautiful Arizona.


----------



## Chrissy

Welcome from Dorset, you will love this site. :thumbup:


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie

hello


----------



## olliebeak

Good morning everybody and thank you very much for the warm welcome :-D.

The day is off to a miserable, grey start today - no chance to hang washing on the line this morning :-( ............ but what a fabulous reason to spend the afternoon catching up with a spot of crocheting later on.

I'm currently working on a shawl for a customer - a few of us 'take commissions' on behalf of the Charity Shop that I volunteer in. The profits go towards our Well-digging Projects in Africa.

I'll post a pic when it's finished .

I'm also in need of doing some knitting for christmas presents for great-nephews/nieces ............... it'll keep me out of mischief, for a short while ;-).


----------



## olliebeak

post deleted due to duplication - still getting to terms with 'reply function'. Sorry folks :roll:


----------



## olliebeak

martina said:


> Welcome from Lancashire.


How lovely to find a 'Red Rose' lass on here :-D. I'm originally from St.Helens .................... which used to be in Lancashire before the politicians messed around with our boundaries in 1974! Many of us from St.Helens - and even here in Prescot - consider ourselves to *still*
be Lancastrians ;-).


----------



## Frances14

Hi and welcome from just down the Road in Birmingham.

Jenny x


----------



## olliebeak

Hi Jenny - waving back at you from 'up the M6' :-D.


----------



## marg 123

Hi from Scotland.


----------



## God's Girl

Welcome from the New Jersey shore USA


----------



## knittingnanna19

Hullo and a very warm welcome from NW Kent . I am sure you will enjoy this forum and find loads of help and information . 
After a rainy start it's really sunny and blustery here . Not as much rain as the garden needs but anything is better than nothing ! Have fun .


----------



## gapapmom

Welcome from the Sunny South - Georgia!!


----------



## craftmum

Welcome from Australia.


----------



## Naneast

Welcome to KP forum.. :lol:


----------



## Kensbarb

Welcome from South Carolina, U.S. I love it when newcomers tell us where they are and something about their lives. I helps me to know you. Thank you for doing that.


----------



## Mariet123

Hi. Welcome from Cheshire. You will enjoy this site I am sure.


----------



## grandmaof7

Hello and welcome to KP from Western Pa. USA


----------



## Happycamper

Good morning and welcome from Tennessee ~  Glad to have you join the group!


----------



## MEN-k2-

*Welcome to KP*, from the Wheat fields of Kansas, USA


----------



## jomacoy

Hello and welcome.


----------



## olliebeak

Good Afternoon and thanks again for the warm welcome, folks :-D. Our day is brightening up a bit now but still rather blustery.

I've spent an hour or so today, having a bit of a poke around the site and it's good to see people's photos of their work. I'm part way through a shawl and will post a pic when it's finished. Also need to get on with some items for Christmas for various great-nephews/nieces :?.

Great to see that this forum is full of posters from 'far and wide' - good way to find out more about terminology from other countries. It's had me befuddled on more than one occasion ;-).

Also good to see so many UK posters as well. 

Mariet123, I see you're in Cheshire which isn't all that far from where I am :-D. 

Marg 123 - we travel up through Lanarkshire - along the A74 - every year when we go on holiday to Fort William .

speak again later - cheers Ollie x


----------



## Mariet123

olliebeak said:


> Good Afternoon and thanks again for the warm welcome, folks :-D. Our day is brightening up a bit now but still rather blustery.
> 
> I've spent an hour or so today, having a bit of a poke around the site and it's good to see people's photos of their work. I'm part way through a shawl and will post a pic when it's finished. Also need to get on with some items for Christmas for various great-nephews/nieces :?.
> 
> Great to see that this forum is full of posters from 'far and wide' - good way to find out more about terminology from other countries. It's had me befuddled on more than one occasion ;-).H
> 
> Yes, quite close and my sister has just bought a caravan in the Ribble Valley so should be passing on hols quite soon. Marie
> 
> Also good to see so many UK posters as well.
> 
> Mariet123, I see you're in Cheshire which isn't all that far from where I am :-D.
> 
> Marg 123 - we travel up through Lanarkshire - along the A74 - every year when we go on holiday to Fort William .
> 
> speak again later - cheers Ollie x


----------



## debsu

Welcome from Western North Carolina!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee

Welcome to KP from far northern Florida, USA!

I love Liverpool! I backpacked through the UK long ago, with one change of clothing in a tiny backpack. When I was in London, staying at the YMCA, I met a girl from Liverpool. Her parents came to visit her, and she introduced me to them. They invited me to come and visit them on my travels. I did so, several times. We stayed in touch for years. I'm so sorry I managed to fall out of touch with them.

Liverpool is such a lovely city! The art museum is fantastic! And the Merseyside parks are just splendid.

I'll always have the fondest memories of Liverpool.

Hazel


----------



## RosD

Hi Olliebeak, welcome from Perth, Western Australia.


----------



## tweeter

Welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Very glad to have you with us and it will be a pleasure to get to know you also


----------



## NCNeedler

A very warm welcome, olliebeak, from North Carolina, USA!


----------



## Sunny Days

Hello and welcome from Wisconsin (USA). You will love this site.


----------



## christine flo

welcome from down here in somerset


----------



## jeannie2954

Sending you a warm welcome from Oregon, USA.


----------



## Gabriell

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## justinjared

welcome from canada


----------



## wlk4fun647

Welcome from Las Vegas, NV... You sure do keep yourself busy Olliebeak! I wish I were there in Liverpool, instead of this desert~


----------



## wlk4fun647

Welcome from Las Vegas, NV... You sure do keep yourself busy Olliebeak! I wish I were there in Liverpool, instead of this desert~


----------



## Munchn

Welcome from sunny Florida in the great US of A.


----------



## TAYATT

Welcome from New Hampshire!


----------



## mikebkk

Hi and welcome from Thailand.


----------



## bundyanne07

Welcome from Bundaberg Australia.


----------



## Judith Hill

Hi!
So nice to meet you. I live in southern New Brunswick, Canada and I love to knit, mostly men's wool socks. My husband loves them. I also weave, spin and work with our farm animals. Enjoy your new friends here. They are a wonderful group and very helpful.
Judith


----------



## Wroclawnice

Welcome from NJ US


----------



## Hannelore

Welcome from Newcastle Australia.


----------



## olliebeak

Good Morning to everybody who's welcomed me since I last peeped into the site ......... thank you so very much . Yesterday turned into such an unsettled blustery day that I didn't bother to put that laundry out on the line ....... keeping fingers crossed for today - otherwise, will just have to resort to using the tumble dryer to 'finish them off' :-(.

But, on a brighter note, it was a perfect day for watching old movies whilst crocheting ....... :-D - always a silver lining, ladies ;-).

Heading off to church later this morning and then, contrary to what I would normally do on a Sunday, a quick trip to the Supermarket. Sunday is 'reduced price bargain day' and we're trying very hard to keep costs down right now - I just hope Jesus understands .

speak again later - Ollie xx


----------



## kiwiannie

Hi and welcome to kp from Australia.


----------



## nitcronut

So happy to have you join us.
Welcome from California.


----------



## thinkcabo

Welcome, from Glen Ellyn, Il - just outside Chicago


----------



## grandmann

Welcome from Wisconsin, USA

Thanks for Location: Prescot, Merseyside, England


----------



## SouthernGirl

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## olliebeak

Thank you very much for the welcomes, kiwiannie and nitcronut !

This morning started off quite overcast here in North-West England, but it does appear to be brightening up a little.

Getting into 'autumnal/fall weather' around here - so I've got Lamb Stew in the Slow Cooker. Some for tonight and the extras for the freezer-stocks !


----------



## margaret34

Welcome from Woodstock, Ontario, Canada


----------



## olliebeak

Hello thinkcabo - I have cousins who live in Waukegan, Gurnee and Zion over to the north-east of where you are. Have visited them on a few occasions and love your area .


----------



## olliebeak

Hello Grandmann - I've also visited The Mars Cheese Castle (Kenosha), Kenosha Farmers' Market, Apple Holler (Sturvetant) and 'House on The Rock' in Wisconsin. Lovely memories of times spent with my beautiful cousin Jill Albert Streicher and her wonderful family .


----------



## yona

Welcome to KP from New York.


----------



## olithia

Hi and welcome from Canada.


----------

